
British Airways asked customers to post personal info on Twitter because of GDPR - octosphere
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/19/17591732/british-airways-gdpr-compliance-twitter-personal-data-security
======
kerng
Cool, British Airways also leaks your booking information to a set of third
parties the article highlights - without consent. If one enables an ad-
blocker, it's impossible to check in apparently.

